
Show HN: Check if you added licenses to your GitHub repos - k-nut
https://license-check.k-nut.eu
======
pravj
Awesome. I made a CLI tool (lisense)[1] to add licenses to repositories when
you are developing them.

[1] [https://github.com/pravj/lisense](https://github.com/pravj/lisense)

------
dschep
Neat. I built a similar tool four years ago [http://dschep.github.io/license-
checker/](http://dschep.github.io/license-checker/)

Edit: hah, just went to your repo, I see you already found it :)

